# Good weed?



## Mariah227 (Jul 19, 2014)

Is this good or bad it's 11.5 grams apparently.


----------



## gabechihua (Jul 20, 2014)

It's kind of hard to tell whether weed is good or bad just by looking at a pic. Some buds have awesome bag appeal, but the high really isn't anything special and some buds have zero bag appeal, but rather nice highs and vice versa. You really have to be your own judge here. If you like the high and think you paid a fair price then it's good, but if you paid a higher price and the buzz is just meh then I would say it's bad. You were asking about the quality of the weed right, because if you were just asking if it weighs out I would say yes, but again it can be hard to tell from a pic because some buds are really dense and weigh more while other buds are less dense and weigh less.


----------



## 3viL (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks a little mouldy. Maybe it is just the pic. Most bud I have had in the years that looks like that tasted like crap and had an earthy taste to it because it was probably burried. But then again looks can be decieving.


----------



## Smokebomb420 (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm smoking on some of this 
This stuff i got is pretty good.
Yours looks old and dry.
I'd smoke it still probably be less uptight with it tho. Doesn't look too good.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 20, 2014)

3viL said:


> Looks a little mouldy. Maybe it is just the pic. Most bud I have had in the years that looks like that tasted like crap and had an earthy taste to it because it was probably burried. But then again looks can be decieving.


definitely does look mouldy tho.


----------



## Smokebomb420 (Jul 20, 2014)

Ahaha I've smoked stuff that has looked worse.
If it's moldy I don't know if he's stupid enough to take pictures of it...

Fuck it tho.
Put that shit in a metal grinder and put it on the stove.
Only way to get rid of mold is to burn it. Hotbox your house with that shit nigga


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 21, 2014)

looks like reg but looks can be deceiving, never know how good weed really is until you smoke it


----------



## perdidobandito (Jul 22, 2014)

looks like brick but who gives a fuck smoke it up


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 22, 2014)

Smoke it and find out..


----------



## stonified Sam (Jul 23, 2014)

I'll smoke it...


----------



## mike lanza (Jul 28, 2014)

Mariah227 said:


> Is this good or bad it's 11.5 grams apparently.


dont look to good from my view lot of sticks and twigs looks like mids


----------



## mike lanza (Jul 28, 2014)

Mariah227 said:


> Is this good or bad it's 11.5 grams apparently.


anyone try the krapes strain?????


----------

